# mavic shoes



## stevo78 (Aug 4, 2007)

curiuos about the sizing on mavic shoes as i am unable to try a set on. i have sidis and specialized shoes , the sidis are too narrow and was looking at mavics but need to know if they are wider or not!


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Try them on before you buy them, the sizing on them is way different then any other shoe. I am just about a whole size smaller in a Mavic.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I went from Sidis to Mavics and they are indeed a bit wider, my toes felt a bit squeezed from the sides in the Sidis. For me, Mavics are the most comfortable cycling shoes I have ever tried but as LMN says, I'd try to try them on before, shoe fit is too important. It's like people who ask in a forum about bike fitting, some things are better taken care of in the real world.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I have Shimano and Sidi shoes and I'm looking for Mavic Fury's. I tried on the Mavic Razor and loved it. One thing to keep in mind if you're looking at high end Mavic shoes is some people break the strap and have a hard time getting spare parts. Hopefully Mavic has made spare parts more easily available by now.


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

I use mavic on my road and mtb bikes and they are brilliant. Their sizing is weird and I too am one full size smaller in the mavics than in other brands.


----------



## Jfair27 (May 1, 2009)

I just got my set of Razors I got an 11 normal shoes i wear 11-11.5 they are VERY comfy so far. but I am going to try to treat them better than my sidis as im sure they wont take the same abuse


----------



## MadDuc916 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have had my Mavic Razors for close to a year. I am 11.5 to 12 depending on the brand. My Razors are size 12 and they seen to run pretty true to size. Mavics are made by Addidas, if I am not mistaken. If you know your size in Addidas, you should be spot on. The shoes are great, they have held up well and are pretty comfortable once broken in. Hope this helps,


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Bringing this one back from the dead...

The sizing looks weird to me.

I am a 45.5 in Sidi and a 45 in Shimano. What size Mavic Fury am I?


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I dunno, I am a 42 in Specialized, a 9.5 in tennis shoes, and a 9.0 in Mavic.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

This is all good to hear; I won a pair in a race a couple weeks ago and have wide feet. I had to send a coupon in to Mavic to collect my booty.


----------

